

Startup founders: what are the most difficult technical challenges you've faced? - Zak

I suspect the most difficult challenges with most startups are not technical; I'm asking because I find technical problems interesting. Please include information about the type of application you're building, the tools you're using and the like, as appropriate.
======
ordersup
this could be technical... getting users to use the product or service/page.
my newest venture is a little different... B2B... so we'll see how that goes.

also, my answer is relevant because with more users comes expansion. my social
networking site (before the phrase was coined so feverishly) started with 10
people initially signing up. i had launched the day prior to my vacation and
didn't return for 2 weeks. word-of-mouth spread it like wildfire and when I
returned... 20k people has signed up. with that however, came the server and
bandwidth bill (I was using a shared hosting plan). technically, it made me
broke for time (fixing everything that broke and eventually broke during my
transfer to the dedicated server) and financially it drained me (back when
dedicated servers cost and arm, leg, first born and your dog fluffy). =P

------
ratsbane
[sigh] I wish we had technical challenges. That's what I enjoy too. Instead
the challenges are about managing people and money and completing insurance
company audits and IRS filings and dealing with idiot bureaucrats at the State
Unemployment Tax Agency...

I'd like to create a technical solution for those non-technical problems just
so I wouldn't hate so much to deal with them.

